# Leaks



## Glub (Nov 17, 2009)

Since our 2007 Sydney 31RQB was a week old it has leaked whenever we have heavy rains. Unfortunately for the trailer, we live in the Great "Northwet" in western Washington. We've had it repaired by the dealer service department to no avail. We're resigned to visiting it after every rain to see what needs to be mopped up. We use a dehumidifier a lot! Are RV's supposed to be kept outdoors? Maybe that's why everyone heads south in the winter. We leave our rig parked at a nearby RV Resort for the family to use. Are we alone in this soggy dilemma? We're thinking the Outback was really designed for the Aussie Outback where rain is rare. I must admit, we've had no Wallabies sneak in so far.

During the summer our water pump decided to compensate for the lack of rain leaks. We never use it so the seals must have dried up.

The logo decal on the front of the rig is peeling off. The mfr did replace it but it hasn't been dry long enough to install it yet.

Other than that, we like it.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your leak(s). We had a problem with ours that the dealer did not find. We finally figured it out. Sometimes RV leaks can be a real pain to figure out. You'd think the dealer could figure it out. Ours was unable to do so even using the infamous SealTech test equipmemt. 
If your dealer is unable to find the leak, I suggest you contact Keystone - particularly if it is still under warranty. Let them know of your efforts and frustration. 
Fianlly, post some specifics of the leak here. Things like if the trailer is level fron to back, side to side, and where you are finding the water. Anything specific to the leak and the water. Between all of us, we might be able to guide you in the right direction. Good luck. Phillip and John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just so you know. Its not uncommon to send a trailer back to the factory to have leaks and the damage caused by them, repaired. If the dealer cant fix it, try another. If they cant fix it, then its time to pressure the factory for a warranty repair.

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are plenty of trailers that survive rains of Noah's proportions without leaking. You need a new dealer, that or provide as much detail of what you find and we can tell you where it is leaking.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome! sorry to hear about your leaks, I always worry that will happen. Where do you live?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> There are plenty of trailers that survive rains of Noah's proportions without leaking. You need a new dealer, that or provide as much detail of what you find and we can tell you where it is leaking.


Our dealer was checking for a leak in a SOB trailer when I was there last. They had a large vacuum cleaner exhausted (blowing air) into the trailer and were spraying it all over with a soapy solution and looking for bubbles. By pressurizing the inside, they could see from the outside, where the air was escaping. They found a couple marker lights and a seam along the roof and sidewall that they had to fix.

Don't know if they found more, but it was a pretty slick way of locating leaks.

Maybe you can locate a dealer that can do this or something similar.

(And Andy is right. RVs are supposed to be built to keep out the elements. Otherwise, why not just pitch a tent!)

Mike


----------



## Glub (Nov 17, 2009)

We live in Puyallup, WA. BTW, the trailer has been off warranty since Oct 2008.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Glub said:


> We live in Puyallup, WA. BTW, the trailer has been off warranty since Oct 2008.


would you be the one I have seen parked a couple times in Kennewick at the coliseum?

Hope you'll join us for some rallies! check our our PNW Spring Rally, a good time to meet a bunch of nice people


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Glub said:


> We live in Puyallup, WA. BTW, the trailer has been off warranty since Oct 2008.


As the original owner, I think that Keystone will step up to the plate despite the expiration of the warranty. If it has leaked since new and you have documentation showing that it was serviced for such (especially if more than once during the 1st year), Keystone should still be liable for the repair.
I suggest that you draft a detailed letter to Keystone documenting the problem with the dates it was serviced for the problem. If possible, include pictures and the service records. Send it to their customer service department registered mail. See what happens. I have heard more good than bad about Keystones customer service. 
In the meantime, tell your fellow Outbackers the specifics of the leak(s). Others might have some valuable input. Your rv cannot continue to leak or you will have a lot of problems, maybe sooner than you think. 
Sorry to hear of the issues. Good luck. Phillip


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

jdpm said:


> We live in Puyallup, WA. BTW, the trailer has been off warranty since Oct 2008.


As the original owner, I think that Keystone will step up to the plate despite the expiration of the warranty.  If it has leaked since new and you have documentation showing that it was serviced for such (especially if more than once during the 1st year), Keystone should still be liable for the repair.
I suggest that you draft a detailed letter to Keystone documenting the problem with the dates it was serviced for the problem. If possible, include pictures and the service records. Send it to their customer service department registered mail. See what happens. I have heard more good than bad about Keystones customer service. 
In the meantime, tell your fellow Outbackers the specifics of the leak(s). Others might have some valuable input. Your rv cannot continue to leak or you will have a lot of problems, maybe sooner than you think. 
Sorry to hear of the issues. Good luck. Phillip
[/quote]

X2


----------



## IslandOutback (Oct 14, 2009)

This is my first reply so please bear with me. My synpathy goes out to you as our new 2010 Outback260FL that we bought Oct 17/09 has been leaking since day one. First, three of the windows leaked two weeks ago which the dealer repaired
under warranty and today the rear bedroom carpet is flooded with water from somewhere in the rear corner around hatch
door or power cord hole.We are taking it back to the dealer tomorrow to have carpet removed and dried out. I can't 
believe that manufacturers cannot make a trailer that does not LEAK. Should I make Keystone aware of this or continue
to have the dealer try to solve the problem? What I really would like is just have them take the damn thing back.
Six weeks old and leaking like a seive! I'm glad my boat doesn't leak like this.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

IslandOutback said:


> Six weeks old and leaking like a seive!


Only six weeks.....??

Try over 2 years....waiting to get my rear wall replaced this winter. Last winter it was the whole driver's side wall and bed slide.

It never ends.............


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Six weeks old and leaking like a seive!


Only six weeks.....??

Try over 2 years....waiting to get my rear wall replaced this winter. Last winter it was the whole driver's side wall and bed slide.

It never ends.............
[/quote]

Is that the Wildcat???


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah...............it hasn't been water free since we bought it.

Funny part is, the salesman that sold it to us said "I have to ask, did your Outback ever leak? They are known to leak."

The Outback never leaked while we had it....

I wish they had the Outback fivers in the floorplans that they have now back when we bought the 'Cat.


----------

